# Kodak Printers



## roddierod (Dec 17, 2008)

I'm looking to replace my dead printer and was wondering if any one had an experience with the Kodak ESP 9 printer and FreeBSD 7.x. All I need it to really do from FreeBSD is print via the wi-fi all the other functions will be used by other machines using other OSes.


----------



## tingo (Dec 17, 2008)

Well, there aren't many Kodak printers in the OpenPrinting.org database: Kodak printers. This could mean that they don't work, or that nobody have tested more Kodak printers yet.


----------

